# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عودتي من ججديد .!!

## ليلاس

*السسسلآإم عليكم ..

طآل الزمن .. و إزدادت مسسافة البعد ..!!

**لكن ..
**
تبقى* *[ شبكة الناصصصرة ]* *في قلبي..

أرجو المعذرة .. فَ كان سبب غيآبي بعضض الظروف التي مررت بهآ ..

كلي ششوق لكم ..

فَ كيف أححوالكم ..؟؟


تحح ـيآتي لكم جميعاً ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن كذلك مشتاقووون

----------


## أموله

نورتيَ يالغلىآآآ , . !
هلا بيككِ مره ثانيةة ;)

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

لكم أشتاق لكم جميعا أيها الأعضاء فالمنتدى العام مهجور
ومرحبا بك أختي الكريمة وبرجعتك
الله يخلي جميع الأعضاء ويعطيهم الصحة والعافية ويفرج همهم ويكشف كربهم بجاه محمد وال محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام أجمعين..

----------

